# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Moja definitivna odjava nakon više od 5 god. dojećeg staža u komadu...

## winnerica

Nisam mislila da ću uskoro moći napisati odjavu ali zahvaljujući vodenim kozicama moja mlađa curka je ipak odustala od nacicavanja nakon 3,8 god. I prošlo je ipak bez problema, i za nju i za moje cike  :Laughing: .
Dakle dojila sam od 07.02.2009. (starija curka), pa kroz iduću trudnoću, pa onda od 21.07.2010. dojenje obje curke u tandemu u trajanju od godinu dana, a nakon toga "samo" mlađa curka. I zahvaljujući vodenim kozicama i njihovoj pojavi u usnoj šupljini moje Z. mlijeko joj nije prijalo, pa je cika bila fuj i bljak...  :Klap:   Sad ne ciki već treći tjedan ali joj dođe onako da u snu (spavamo zajedno) još rukom potraži svoje bivše vlasništvo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fingertips

Zeno, skidam kapu! Svaka cast!!!  :Smile: 
Pingvinic jos intezivno ciki, ne mislim prestati  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

Hvalaaaa....

O, da... Pingviniću i vrijeme da ciki i ne staje...  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

bravo, bravo...
čestitam i na dugom stažu i na bezbolnom prekidu  :Heart:

----------


## Lucky2

svaka čast  :Naklon: 

uvijek mi je lijepa vijest kad djeca dugo doje  :Heart: 

i ja imam dosta dojećeg staža, samo ne u komadu

----------


## rossa

> ...   Sad ne ciki već treći tjedan ali joj dođe onako da u snu (spavamo zajedno) još rukom potraži svoje bivše vlasništvo


Moja ne ciki već više od tri godine, ali čim je sa mnom u krevetu zavlači ruku i traži "svoje"

----------

